# Probiotic, which one is the best? HELP



## Happy:-)

Is there one particular brand that generally people think is the best?

I dont know what to look for.

Im going to NZ at some stage and their variety seems limited. This is a common one in Aus and NZ

Inner health plus

Biokult is also readily available.

but its only two strains, is multi strain more important than total count?


----------



## Moises

There was a researcher who used to post here. I think his name was Ian. It took him years to find the bacterium that solved his problem. He said that each person is different. You need to keep trying different species. I've read so many reviews on amazon.com. I believe that most of the reviews are authentic. There are some miraculous cures. But when I try the same probiotic that cured them, nothing happens to me or I feel worse.

This isn't what people want to hear but it seems to be true. Just keep trying and maybe you will hit on something that works. Try single strains and multiple strains. Some people are helped by prebiotics and others are not. Some strains have research behind them. You might try them first.


----------



## Joyce01

Liovi yogurt and Fage yogurt. I always have them in my refrigerator. I have no probelms on the days I eat these yogurts.


----------



## Happy:-)

i have probiotic yoghurt in my fridge, is that the same sort of thing? i was eating kefir as well. the Mrs experiments with sauerkraut making, she is german but is new to making it. i like it as a side to my meat and veg.

i think i might try biokult, its multi strain.

thing i heard is it can take a long time to reverse bacterial imbalances.


----------



## PajamaKitty

PB 8 or S. boulardii! These are my God-sends! My dietitian started me on PB 8 and that worked really well during the height of my symptoms. After they calmed down she moved me to s. boulardii! However, I still use the PB8 once in a while, specifically if I have a cold coming on! Seriously it works so well! As soon as I know I am coming down with something I take 1-2 pills twice daily and it stops the cold in its tracks!


----------



## PD85

No probiotic has ever significantly made a difference in my problems. You'll just have to try different ones and hope for the best.


----------



## lookingforanswers2014

well i haven't tried but i heard vsl3 is the leader in probiotic,something like 100 billion live bacteria. i saw some positive reviews on amazon. but since i haven;t tried i can;t comment ...


----------



## IBS is BS

Elixa probiotic (and some pysllium husk) for me. Massive difference from others I tried in the past.



lookingforanswers2014 said:


> well i haven't tried but i heard vsl3 is the leader in probiotic,something like 100 billion live bacteria. i saw some positive reviews on amazon. but since i haven;t tried i can;t comment ...


I've tried this in HUGE quantities. Did nothing for me. I'm sure it's good for making cheese though  Hint: Check the species/strain they use in their blend


----------



## Nicole Wahab

What about symprove?


----------



## gregzky

The number of active bacteria is crucial! 50 billion should be the least. Also more importantly is to be enteric coated to be sure the bacteria bypasses stomach acid and makes it to where it is needed!

Greg


----------



## Anxietygirl74

My doctor gave me a card to get VSL#3 from the pharmacy. It has helped, although I still have flare ups sometimes. It has 450 billion bacteria in it. Hope this helps.


----------



## IBS is BS

IBS is BS said:


> Elixa probiotic (and some pysllium husk) for me. Massive difference from others I tried in the past.
> 
> I've tried this in HUGE quantities. Did nothing for me. I'm sure it's good for making cheese though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: Check the species/strain they use in their blend


Just wanted to add to this post that I've been able to discontinue the psyllium husk now and yet my condition is still A+ because of the residual/permanent effect of the probiotic protocol I followed


----------



## IBS is BS

Ok, a little update for you guys.

Switched off the psyllium husk a while ago and (thanks to elixa probiotic) I maintained decent bowel movements, no ibs or gas etc.

I decided to try some FOS (fructooligosaccharides) and slowly increase them. It was just to test whether my dysbiosis has been 'robustly' solved.

Things are great! I don't get any pain with it and didn't even get initial gas that most people (who never even had IBS!!) would report (read the reveiws of fiber bars on amazon, haha).

The FOS actually serves a decent purpose too. Elixa probiotic corrected my IBS and skin problems and FOS does not add to that (it's pretty much maxed out) but what it does do is it provides a couple other advantages: Deep, deep sleep and very clean bowel movements.

All in all I think you need to

(1) correct the imbalance completely and thoroughly (a few rounds of Elixa probiotic). You should do this until you resolve your IBS.

(2) slowly feed up your large intestine with FOS (I think it's even better than psyllium husk) while keeping all other FODMAPs low.

Think of it like this:

Low-FODMAP diet = starving your gut bacteria because you don't want to feed the bad ones. (it must be sustained, which is impractical)

Elixa probiotic = curing the actual imbalance.

FOS/inulin = feeding the gut with the naturally intended fibers in the hunter gatherer diet. This is great only AFTER you correct the imbalance.

I spent 3-6 *years* doing the first one (general dietary restrictions).

I spent only 2-3 *weeks* once i happened upon a decent probiotic.

I'm now spending 2-3 weeks cautiously building up the FOS in my diet.

Anyone else got updates??


----------



## Joelle Pettit

I think everyone is different and responds differently to supplements. I get on really well with Bimuno, my stomach has really settled down. I would recommend this to try.


----------



## Joelle Pettit

I think everyone is different and responds differently to supplements. I get on really well with Bimuno, my stomach has really settled down. I would recommend this to try.


----------



## janetmtt

I find prebiotics and FOS etc. make me bloat more. Any good probiotics out there without this in.

Would anyone know what acidophillis on its own would do - would it help bloating and constipation my two biggest issues


----------



## Laurel524

I was taking Florastor everyday hoping that this would help my IBS.

It appeared to help it some, but I still could have bouts 3 Xs a week.

I went to a gastroenterologist about 3 months ago after doing some reading on this forum and she said I knew more then she did.

So nice to have a forum where you can be informed

Then I read the post on eating Fage yogurt and started eating it daily. I have not had a bout in the last 2 months (thanks Joyce01)!!

I will be trying the Low-FODMAP diet next.


----------



## Davies_c60

Do people take these with ibs meds or without?. I've always found Probiotics just bloat me (supplements at least).


----------



## Fate143

Go Live probiotic prebiotic.


----------



## Salsadiva

Hi I've been taking symprove! I've suffered with irritable bowel syndrome for twenty years this has really helped me with my symptoms, it's been proven to reach the gut. I've taken it for three months on full dosage and I am now on the maintenance phrase of half dosage. It's expensive but worth it to feel near normal again.


----------



## ibees

Used to take VSL3 but am now using nexabiotic since it's cheaper - seems to work


----------

